# Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol?



## thriller (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone seen this yet? Defo the best since the first one. The second and third were shite and dont really exist as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## thriller (Dec 27, 2011)

though I didn't quiet understand the basic plot hole:



Spoiler:  example



the americans seemed to be totally unware that a nuclear missile had been launched and didn't even bother to retaliate or launch one themselves before it even entered their air space


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I feel the hype has been low key (from what I've seen).... dunno, I quite enjoyed 3


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked MI1 and MI3.
Felt MI2 did the franchise a great injustice.

Looking forward for Ghost Protocol.
Is it on BT Junkie yet?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2011)

MI2 could have been so good with Woo at the helm but it just came across a Cruise vanity project, such a disappointment.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 27, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> MI2 could have been so good with Woo at the helm but it just came across a Cruise vanity project, such a disappointment.



That's what killed it.
They spent millions commercialising it and went it came out, it became one of those steaming turd moments
I hate John Woo cos of it.


----------



## thriller (Dec 27, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Is it on BT Junkie yet?



It's available but the quality is crap. You wont enjoy it.

http://www.vcdq.com/browse/1/0/3_2/...2_19_11_3_2/0/2011/0/mission impossible/0/0/0


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 27, 2011)

thriller said:


> It's available but the quality is crap. You wont enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.vcdq.com/browse/1/0/3_2/10_9_21_22_23_24_6_28_32_19_11_3_2/0/2011/0/mission impossible/0/0/0



Thanks.
I'll wait a little while then.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 28, 2011)

thriller said:


> Anyone seen this yet?


Yes.  Was very impressed for this type of film.  Brad Bird has made a very good live action film debut.  The sequence on the Burj Khalifa was impressive and very enjoyable.  Reckon it might have been even better watching that scene in IMAX.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 28, 2011)

I also like that Simon Pegg is becoming a regular in large Hollywood blockbusters.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a fan of the MI series, but as it's directed by Brad Bird, whose The Iron Giant and The Incredibles were total masterpieces, it's a must see for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

thriller said:


> Anyone seen this yet? Defo the best since the first one. The second and third were shite and dont really exist as far as I'm concerned.



Yep, thought the same, actually quite liked it as it set out to do what it said it would do, great action, some high octane stunts and liked the litte things like Ethan Hunt not being invincible and actually getting fucked up in fights...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

thriller said:


> though I didn't quiet understand the basic plot hole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yeah I thought exactly the same!


----------



## thriller (Dec 28, 2011)

Maltin said:


> Yes. Was very impressed for this type of film. Brad Bird has made a very good live action film debut. The sequence on the Burj Khalifa was impressive and very enjoyable. Reckon it might have been even better watching that scene in IMAX.



yep. heard reports that it was awesome in IMAX


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 28, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Thanks.
> I'll wait a little while then.


The streaming sites seem to be all file removed yesterday. There are some good quality rips out there from Torrent but I don't know which ones, someone had one on the telly at work a few weeks ago.


----------



## thriller (Dec 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha yeah I thought exactly the same!



Also



Spoiler:  example



if I'm not mistaken, the guy shot dead in the car was the secretary of state i.e. the american foreign minister. again, no mention of this assassination of a senior US government official


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

thriller said:


> yep. heard reports that it was awesome in IMAX



Yup. That's where I saw it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 28, 2011)

thriller said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup!


----------



## Maltin (Dec 28, 2011)

thriller said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: answer?



Acoording to IMDB and Wikipedia he's listed as IMF secretary (so presumably a secret agent as well) not the secretary of state.


----------



## retroboy (Dec 29, 2011)

It's the best James Bond film since 1977. Utterly stupid action, but not in the knuckle dragging dunderheaded moron way of most action moofies. well directed and mostly well-structured, but not exactly taxing on the brain cells.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 30, 2011)

retroboy said:


> It's the best James Bond film since 1977.


----------



## thriller (Dec 30, 2011)

maybe i've got it wrong, but wasn't the bad guy ex swedish special forces? yet spoke with a posh english accent???


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

We saw this on Christmas night. It sucked.  Actually, that isn't totally fair: I was bored enough that I felll asleep partway through and missed some of it. Maybe some really good things happened while I slept.

One good thing about going to this movie is that I'm finally and totally over Tom Cruise as an actor. He was great in Tropic Thunder, but in this? How many lines does he actually speak? And when he does, he's saying.............'Mission..............ACCOMPLISHED!' Fuck me that's bad.

Simon Pegg is his usual self, fun to watch. The girl was badly miscast. Some parts were enjoyable though. The outside sequence on the Burj Khalifa gets you sitting upright in your seat.

I think the director's last film was an animated job. Seems it's different working with real-life actors and locations.


----------



## Redeyes (Jan 1, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> One good thing about going to this movie is that I'm finally and totally over Tom Cruise as an actor. He was great in Tropic Thunder, but in this? How many lines does he actually speak? And when he does, he's saying.............'Mission..............ACCOMPLISHED!' Fuck me that's bad.



If you'd had paid attention right until the end you'd have seen him and Ving Rhames talking about that very line and laughing about it, with Rhames saying how cheesey Ethan Hunt was.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 1, 2012)

Basically this is just a sequence of set-pieces stitched together by a weak thread of a narrative, with a two-dimensional villain and plot lifted straight from the most well-thumbed pages of the action movie almanac.

But isn't that basically what you want from a popcorn action flick?  Especially when the set-pieces are this good - there's three or four that would be denouement-worthy in their own right.  Without the benefit of spending most of the film in a dizzy haze of adrenaline the feebleness of the underlying story might have been a a bit more apparent, but I was so busy trying not to fall of the edge of my seat I didn't notice.

Definitely worth seeing in IMAX if possible.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 2, 2012)

Redeyes said:


> If you'd had paid attention right until the end you'd have seen him and Ving Rhames talking about that very line and laughing about it, with Rhames saying how cheesey Ethan Hunt was.



I caught that part. Rhames is right. It was incredibly cheesy.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought it was very good for what it was.  Worth seeing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2012)

Saw it this evening and really enjoyed it. It is an accomplished action thriller, well done, entertaining and exciting. I don't think it has much of a remit over and above that and it did what it was meant to do very well. Amd even Simon Pegg didn't annoy me which he normally does.

Oh and I really liked Anil Kapoor, thought he was great!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 4, 2012)

thriller said:


> yep. heard reports that it was awesome in IMAX



It was--even with the hour drive to another city to see it.

In general, I'd rather see a film in IMAX than 3-D.


----------



## thriller (Jan 5, 2012)

never actually seen a movie in IMAX. Went to the waterloo one sometime in the mid or late 1990s to see a crap 3d short film about some russian kid in America, but yet to experience a hollywood blockbuster.


----------



## retroboy (Jan 5, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


>



In all but the name of the lead character, it's very similar to a James Bond, circa the 1977 silliness...


----------

